# Viagra??



## SuppAddict (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone here take viagra? How many pills are you supposed to take? How often? What time of day? Or just before having sex?

Thanks.


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 21, 2006)

superdrol break your dick huh?


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> Anyone here take viagra? How many pills are you supposed to take? How often? What time of day? Or just before having sex?
> 
> Thanks.


If you need Viagra at 18 I recomend you go see a Doctor fast.


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 21, 2006)

nsimmons said:
			
		

> superdrol break your dick huh?



yeah and a lot of other things to
my doctor wants me to wait a week and see if anything gets better and he'll determine if i need to go on cholestrol, blood pressure meds, something for my liver, and something for sex

in the meantime, he doesn't want me on anything including protein

i was just wondering about the viagra, thats all


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 21, 2006)

Dont start taking a bunch of shit and fucking your body up more..let it level out on its own for a while, as the dr suggested. Use you limp dick as a chance to learn how to eat pussy.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2006)

If he is giving you an Rx for Viagra wouldn't he tell you how to use it? If not, the instructions should be on the bottle.


----------



## 33ecooks (Apr 21, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> Anyone here take viagra? How many pills are you supposed to take? How often? What time of day? Or just before having sex?
> 
> Thanks.




Damn and only 18? This comes straight from the Viagra website.....

Start today by talking with your doctor about your ED. Your doctor can give you a Starter Pack at your next visit or a voucher for 6 FREE pills with your first prescription.

The VIAGRA Starter Pack comes with:

6 pills of VIAGRA 50 mg 
*A guide to getting the most out of VIAGRA * 

http://www.viagra.com/steps/theStarterPack.asp


----------



## KelJu (Apr 21, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> Anyone here take viagra? How many pills are you supposed to take? How often? What time of day? Or just before having sex?
> 
> Thanks.





Kid, there is no hope for you. If drugs broke my dick, my logical next step wouldn't be to take more drugs.
Let your body try to substain some sort of hormonal balance. Give it a month, and see what happens. If the problem exist for more than a month, your problem isn't hormonal anymore, but most likely physiological.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2006)

I took viagra one time, I was hard for 4 hours and my dick turned the same shade of blue as the Viagra itself....


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2006)

nsimmons said:
			
		

> Use you limp dick as a chance to learn how to eat pussy.


 

 
That was good.


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

about a year ago I was up late studying in a coffe shop. this group of cops came in and sat at the table next to me, I turned down my music to listen to there convo, and one cop told a story about a grade 8 kid. He stole a bunch of viagara off his dad and went to school, were he and some friends took the pills. anyway the kids got the desired results and were busted by their teacher. the cops and an ambulance were called to the school and the kids were taken to the hospital untill the "effects" wore off!!   

those kids are gonna get owned for years!!!


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 21, 2006)

the dr won't prescribe me anything for at least a week. he wants me to be retested for everything.

if there is an improvement over the week he just wants me to continue naturally or whatever.

a friend said he could get viagra and i was considering taking some this weekend, but changed my mind.


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> the dr won't prescribe me anything for at least a week. he wants me to be retested for everything.
> 
> if there is an improvement over the week he just wants me to continue naturally or whatever.
> 
> a friend said he could get viagra and i was considering taking some this weekend, but changed my mind.



what the fuck did you do to yourself???


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 21, 2006)

i took Phera Plex and Superdrol and only used the AX PCT and nothing else before, during, or after the cycle


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2006)

Arent you supposed to be 21 to use that shit anyway?  

Viagra is for people that are OLDER and have ED.  Dont take shit your not supposed to.. look where its gotten you as of now.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Arent you supposed to be 21 to use that shit anyway?
> 
> Viagra is for people that are OLDER and have ED.  Dont take shit your not supposed to.. look where its gotten you as of now.



not sure I agree entirely about the ED part, I like to use Cialas and I don't have ED.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> in the meantime, he doesn't want me on anything including protein



So you won't be eating any kind of meat, fish, dairy or drinking milk, among other things?


----------



## 33ecooks (Apr 21, 2006)

If your shid is still broke after that week ask your doctor for Cialis as this would be lighter on your pockets since it last up to 36 hours. Viagra is something like 4 hours.


----------



## JordanMang (Apr 21, 2006)

So you can get a hard on for 36 hours or you have one constantly for 36 hours cause that just sounds like a pain in the ass.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> So you can get a hard on for 36 hours or you have one constantly for 36 hours cause that just sounds like a pain in the ass.



it just makes you very "capable" for 36 hours, and much harder, kind of like when you were 18 years old, and since I am double that age now...


----------



## JordanMang (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh, I see. Well, sounds like a pain anyway. Such a joy being 16.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Such a joy being 16.


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> So you can get a hard on for 36 hours or you have one *constantly for 36 hours cause that just sounds like a pain in the ass*.


----------



## Fifedogg (Aug 9, 2006)

Superdrol was a major libido crasher for me also.    It took a few weeks after PCT To get my sex drive back to normal.  Thats why I only use Phera.  I have nothing but good things to say about phera.  I bought 6 generic versions called pheradrol for under $70.  Still get horney even through PCT.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> not sure I agree entirely about the ED part, I like to use Cialas and I don't have ED.


I used to use a half Viagra for better sex, until my supply chain ran dry...


----------



## Nachez (Aug 11, 2006)

*how does?*

how does Viagra work on wemon?  what  research website carries flavored Viagra?
 I remember that lion website did cant remember the exact name to it.


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Aug 11, 2006)

I would definately think your Dr. would tell you how to use the stuff


----------



## NeilPearson (Aug 11, 2006)

Now aren't you glad you ignored the steroid advice here?


----------



## blink0 (Aug 11, 2006)

I took half a viagra about 20 mins before sex and it worked like a charm.


----------

